# Are you looking for a 585 or 595?



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

I know a lot of you are still wanting to pick up a 585 or a 595 frame. So I will try to hunt down some new old stock for you, and post their location. I may not always have an image or price, but I'll do what I can. 

Stay tuned...


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Frame: 595
Size: Medium
Color: Mondrian
Price: ???
Location: Open Road Bicycles in Pasadena CA
Contact: 626-683-9986 (Steve Lubanski)

Frame: 586
Size: Medium
Color: Mondrian
Price: ???
Location: Open Road Bicycles in Pasadena CA
Contact: 626-683-9986 (Steve Lubanski)


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking for a 585 ultra XL Justin.


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm interested in a small 595. 
Thanks


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Small 585.

Thanks


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

cervelott said:


> Looking for a 585 ultra XL Justin.


I know of a xl 586 epost (blk/wht/gold) with Sram Force. Its a demo that has maybe 100 miles on it at best. Let me know if your interested and I can track down the location and price.

On those 585's, I'll keep looking for you...


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

justin. said:


> I know of a xl 586 epost (blk/wht/gold) with Sram Force. Its a demo that has maybe 100 miles on it at best. Let me know if your interested and I can track down the location and price.
> 
> On those 585's, I'll keep looking for you...


Thanks Justin, just looking for an Ultra 585 in XL.
Garry


----------



## CannonCam (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm looking for a Small as well. I'm working on getting rid of an XS it was just too small.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Add me to the list for a 585 Optimum XL


----------



## hoodedmunkee (Mar 14, 2012)

CannonCam said:


> I'm looking for a Small as well. I'm working on getting rid of an XS it was just too small.


For reference to sizing, how tall are you? What makes the XS frame feel small? Thanks.


----------

